# Sunka Is At Peace.........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

......and is pain free at The Bridge. Janis wanted to let everyone know that sweet Sunka went with love by his side and dignity and devotion in his soul. She & Chuck Thank everyone that has prayed and sent good thoughts their direction. Janis will post sometime during the weekend if possible and personally Thank You all. For tonight and evermore Sunka has no pain and runs in clover chasing new tennis balls with all of his new friends at Rainbow Bridge.

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Thank You for all the lessons you taught.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed Sunka. I am so sorry.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

just breaks my heart....Sunka was soooo loved!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with you Janis and Chuck.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought about Sunka, Janis and Chuck this afternoon. Run free sweetie!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Huge loss. Janis, I'm thinking of you. I'm so sorry. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, sweet boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Sunka. Rest in peace Sunka.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear. In our prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Run free Sunka. You were oh so loved. 
Hugs to you Janis and good thoughts and pryares to you and your husband. I am so very sorry for your loss.
xxoo Amy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP dear Sunka. Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for her loss... I am so sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So very sorry to hear this. Sometimes, the greatest gift we can give is freedom from pain. Rest in peace, Sunka.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Sunka......my thoughts are with his human mommy and daddy.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry. There are no words to comfort this pain.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Such a sad day.....I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Run free Sunka. I thought of you today.
Sending strength to Janis and Chuck.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so sorry we all lost this friend


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My thoughts were and are with you on this very sad day. Rest in peace, sweet Sunka.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run Free Sweet Boy!!!! All your pain is gone but theirs has just begun. We will help to comfort them for you. Play with all of our buddies for us. You were greatly loved.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Janis, I'm having a hard time trying to respond to this. My Heart goes out to you, You have always been there for me... think i will send you a PM


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Sunka. Rest in peace Sunka.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Janis and Chuck,I know this feeling that you have tonight, and I am so very sorry that you're having to experience it.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Aw, these posts make me so sad. I'm sorry for the loss of Sunka. Sooo difficult to lose a best friend.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Sunka


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry. RIP sweet Sunka.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Sunka.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sunka


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Sunka will now run freely again, another bright star to shine

Play hard and sleep softly Sunka


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your pain and grief. You did the hardest thing imaginable: you let him go with dignity and love, just the same as he lived. 

((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Janis and Chuck.... 

You and Sunka are in our thoughts today. 
I imagine that all our pups are that have already crossed over are there to give Sunka a warm welcome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunka, run freely once again while you wait.

My thoughts are with you .. you gave Sunka the final, loving gift and while Sunka is gone from you physically will remain forever in your heart


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with you Janis and Chuck. Rest in peace sweet Sunka.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sunka.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunka*

Steve: Thank you for writing that beautiful post from Janis & Chuck, about Sunka.

Janis and Chuck; You have given Sunka the greatest gift of all, but I know how much it hurts. 

Sunka: Please play with my furry kids at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sunka.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Run fast and play hard, dear Sunka. 

I am so sorry to see this Janis.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I wrote a separate thank you from both Sunka and I. I want everyone to know how much your love and support have meant.

I forgot to thank Steve for posting about Sunka's passing. While I was able to privately exchange e-mails last night I simply could not put the post out there. An extra thank you to him for helping me through this.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Rest well dear Sunka, you were so loved. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

